# Laptop Is Blank



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

I got this HP Laptop for Christmas. Last night when I went to shut it down the light went orange instead of shutting down. I shut it down by pressing the button but it started right back up, light is blue BUT the screen is blue and totally blank???? If I shut it down by pressing the button and close the lid it starts right back up when I open it but it's still blue and blank???


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like your battery is dead and the CMOS has reset to factory default. Try pressing F10 when you power on. That's how to enter CMOS on most HP laptops.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

I would try unplugging it, and taking the battery out, then put it back in and restart. May not help, but doesn't cost anything  if that doesn't help, put in the system disk and see if it will boot off that.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

While its plugged in, Hold your power button in for a slow count of 10, then let it go, wait 10 seconds and then turn it on normally.


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

Finally found the box it came in to get the info and called HP. Guy said it had " charging static" and you are not supposed to leave a laptop plugged in once it is charged.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

pistolsmom said:


> Finally found the box it came in to get the info and called HP. Guy said it had " charging static" and you are not supposed to leave a laptop plugged in once it is charged.


My laptop has been plugged in for 5 years now. :shrug:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

pistolsmom said:


> Finally found the box it came in to get the info and called HP. Guy said it had " charging static" and you are not supposed to leave a laptop plugged in once it is charged.



We have dozens of laptops at work that are never unplugged. My laptop at work, which never leaves it's docking station, has been unplugged once in 3 years -- when we changed floors.
I've been doing computer support for a living for 17+ years now -- The HP guy is lying and/or incompetent.


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

I know, I know......had the internet people tell me the same thing one time about unplugging my modem once in awhile. funny thing is I unplugged it and not only did it fix my internet problem it also ran faster. Now the laptop....IF I had taken the battery out and put it back in it would have fixed my static problem BUT my screen would still have been blank!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

pistolsmom said:


> Now the laptop....IF I had taken the battery out and put it back in it would have fixed my static problem BUT my screen would still have been blank!


How do you know that?


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Try to start it up plugged in but without the battery in it.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebo...do-a-Hard-Reset-on-a-HP-notebook/td-p/2446681


To perform a hard reset, use the following steps:

Turn off the computer.
Remove the computer from any port replicator or docking station.
Disconnect all external connected devices: USB storage devices, external displays, printers, etc.
Unplug the AC adapter from the notebook computer.
Remove the battery from the battery compartment.
Press and hold down the Power button for about 15 seconds to drain any residual electrical charge from the capacitors that protect the memory.
Insert the battery and plug the AC adapter back into the notebook computer; but do not connect any of the peripheral devices.
Press the Power button to turn on the computer.
If a startup menu opens, use the arrow keys to select Start Windows Normally , and then press the enter key.
After reconnecting each of the peripheral devices, run Windows Update and HP Support Assistant to update all device drivers.


----------

